# Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CLOSEING down today 1st May



## chilled84 (26 Oct 2009)

Took me 8hours start to finish and weeks of planning, hope you all like this, I used all my stuff from my old tank and some new stuff too, ill exsplain more soon, here is the pics for now. Thoughts welcome.  
After finding the correct size tank, decided i was going to need something strounger for this tank. Found myself a unit for just over a hundred that was only 1 inch bigger in all directions on the top, PERFECT! After building i was amazed to how nice it looked, What a start!





After slideing my old setup aside i placed the unit in its new home and with help i placed the new tank on neopreme onto the top of the unit. You can see the size difference between the two, 




Next i started the dredded part of tareing down the old setup. I wanted to keep all my plants and substrate so i seperated the top gravel very carefully and placed that into a bucket and then scraped up the eco complete that was left and placed that into another bucket, as for plants and fish. The large plants went into the holding tank with the fish, nice a snug. And the small delicate plants went into pots and tubs. 




I then placed my hardscape within the tank and then got my new buckets of echo complete, three bucketsof the biggest ones i could get, and mixed that with my old eco complete as it was only 4 months old and had plenty of nutrients within. I then placed that into the tank and smoothed equaly all over as i want a full plated and carpeted setup. I then did the same for my topping gravel. 
















As you can see i have gone for an open middle scape as i want to see the fish swim betweens zones left and right. Overall im very happy, even thou it took forever to fill, But its well worth it.  




Ideas welcome.
TODAYS PICS












nov, 09, 2009
rearanged right hand side tonight as it just wasnt working out for me. Going to see how it grows in now. fingers crossed that flow is alot better than what it was before.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (26 Oct 2009)

*Re: Finaly, 4ft 238l tank*

Chilled84

Superb cabinet - tailor-made to suit the tank   .

Paul.


----------



## chilled84 (26 Oct 2009)

*Re: Finaly, 4ft 238l tank*

If by talour made you mean bought at 100 pounds from local furniture shop, yeh tailord hehe i wish. Its well to size thou. couldnt ask for more of a better fit. cheers my friend,


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Oct 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 day 2. Finaly, 4ft 238l tank*

It's all down hill once you get a bigger tank   Has lots of potential


----------



## chilled84 (27 Oct 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 day 2. Finaly, 4ft 238l tank*

how do you mean its all down hill. Can only get better.


----------



## Nick16 (27 Oct 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 day 2. Finaly, 4ft 238l tank*

trust me, it is all down hill! steves right, i started with a 120L, then went to 240L and now a bigger one is 'curing' courtesy of Aquariums ltd. It starts getting really expensive when substrate alone is costing over Â£100   
all this for some fish eh?


----------



## wbaguesty (27 Oct 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 day 2. Finaly, 4ft 238l tank*

Cracking cabinet mate.  I have the same. Tank looks cool too.


----------



## chilled84 (27 Oct 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 day 2. Finaly, 4ft 238l tank*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> trust me, it is all down hill! steves right, i started with a 120L, then went to 240L and now a bigger one is 'curing' courtesy of Aquariums ltd. It starts getting really expensive when substrate alone is costing over Â£100
> all this for some fish eh?


If you care about your hobby its worth every penny, its not just fish to me, its an amazing piece of nature in my home, not just fish.


----------



## chilled84 (10 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated. MORE PICS TODAY*

Im about to strip out the right hand side of my tank as i have flow problems and am not totally happy with finished article in the right hand side. Ill keep you all posted.  

thoughts very welcome!


----------



## chilled84 (10 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated. MORE PICS TODAY*

Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## chilled84 (11 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated. MORE PICS TODAY*

252 views and only six comments, three ov wich are mine. Thats not realy the kind of advice or thoughts i wanted,   
Either my tank is perfect and impossible to give advice or thoughts on,(I VERY MUCH DOUBT) Or there is no real interest in my journal.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated. MORE PICS TODAY*

hey chill  my friend   it's just one of those things.... 

i'm quit liking the rearrangement. the wood looks gumi esque actually, but with wood.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated. MORE PICS TODAY*

Chill indeed  






For me the wood on the right is a bit big and heavy when compared to the left. The arrangement is all very nice though.


----------



## chilled84 (11 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated. MORE PICS TODAY*

I would have to agree, i did want so manzi realy, but could not source any for cheap. it is rather large compared to left, may have to sort that, hopefully i can sourch some nice manzy for both left and right.


----------



## rawr (11 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated. MORE PICS TODAY*

I would also have to agree that the aquascape is slightly 'top heavy' to the right (left heavy? ) if that makes sense which takes away from the scale a little that the left side has provided but it still looks great and should be fun seeing how it progresses.


----------



## chilled84 (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated. MORE PICS TODAY*






Thanks to adandrews i managed to get some hair grass, Spent hours sorting as you can see, Thanks Adandrews. Cant waite to plant these into my scape. Maybe ill have that carpet i have dreamed about since starting aquarium keeping.

Thanks again Adandrews.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated Nov 17*

That's the way to do it mate!     Tedious to split it all, but I kinda find it a bit meditative


----------



## viktorlantos (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated Nov 17*

i did the same few weeks ago. the result is a super dense carpet in a few weeks.
so this worth a little extra time to do this if you would like to see quick result.

great work mate!


----------



## chump54 (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated Nov 17*

that'll look great once it's in, good job. 

have fun planting it. do you think you'll have enough? 

Chris


----------



## chilled84 (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated Nov 17*

Its defo worth the time splitting it all. I hope it takes off rapidly and covers the areas i want nicely. I have to agree that once i started it, I kinda enjoyed seperateing the clump. It was very relaxing if i may say. Going to start planting tonight as i have had no time lately to do anything, Not even had enought time to post the frogbit i promised. Will send that all out to the people waiting tomo with extra frogbit as a sorry for lateness.

Cant waite to see this planted. Until i get a presurised co2 setup, Lowtec and easy plants will have to do. Althou I must say im not doing bad without it.   

I just hope i have enought lol.


----------



## chilled84 (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l tank updated Nov 17*

Right. Here it is, BUT I NEED HELP/ADVICE.

I have been tieing moss ferns and anubius onto my lovely new piece of manzi, Spent quiete a long time tieing all this but now i cnt seem to sort my scape to acomidate it, Im thinking of chopping it in two to split it up a bit, I want tll thickits of stems on either side of my scape but cant seem to decide on what stems. Give me your thoughts on this.


----------



## mattyc (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l NEED ADVICE! 20TH NOV*

i would look at an Iwagumi style tank, i found this post and it has some usefull info in it, you could do a rearangement of your tank into this style. 


			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Hi Tko.
> 
> so your looking for graded gravels eh?    it's no big surprise if i were to say, visit your garden center and buy some really cheap bags of pebbles. check out the different sizes and colours.
> 
> ...




 and there is a good thread to get a carpet positioned in your tank here, http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=8566


----------



## chilled84 (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l NEED ADVICE! 20TH NOV*

NOV 19th NOVEMBER.

Planted all the hairgrss now and sorted out the right hand side. Just the slight matter of the floating manzi lol.






What is your thoughts?


----------



## mattyc (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l NEED ADVICE! 20TH NOV*

I do like to look of the latest scape, you need to get to a point and leave the tank alone and allow it to fill in and mature then it will look compleatley diffrent!


----------



## chilled84 (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l NEED ADVICE! 20TH NOV*



			
				mattyc said:
			
		

> I do like to look of the latest scape, you need to get to a point and leave the tank alone and allow it to fill in and mature then it will look compleatley diffrent! [/quote
> 
> I will once i get my backround stems, Not sure what to have as i will need many and they wont come cheap.I had to fill unfortunately before finishing laying out all hardscape and planting due to my fish being in temp tank for so long. Couldnt leave them in there for any longer, so filled the tank up.
> 
> Once i get them stems it will be sorted.


----------



## mattyc (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l NEED ADVICE! 20TH NOV*

V. nana fills in faster than you think, i am constantley pulling new growth out of my tank, it is like a pest plant! all you have to do is look at the ADA tank at TGM, http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/Aquatics/Aquascapes/ADA-at-TGM/


----------



## chilled84 (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l NEED ADVICE! 20TH NOV*

Im thinking more on the lines of rotala rotundifolia as it will go bushy and then the manzi will merge into the rotala rotundifolia which i think will look nice over time as it will provide cover for the small fish.


----------



## Mortis (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l NEED ADVICE! 20TH NOV*

How about Rotala wallichi ? It comes in both red and green varieties and creates a very 'soft' efect when used in the background if you get what Im saying. You could use both or only one variety to get different effects or use them with rotala rotundifolia to get a bit a variety in your background stems.


----------



## chilled84 (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l NEED ADVICE! 20TH NOV*



			
				Mortis said:
			
		

> How about Rotala wallichi ? It comes in both red and green varieties and creates a very 'soft' efect when used in the background if you get what Im saying. You could use both or only one variety to get different effects or use them with rotala rotundifolia to get a bit a variety in your background stems.


I agree with what you say, I have decided now to just use rotala rotundafolia. Its a nice bushy growth plant once pruned as few times. But your advice is very nice and i wish i had more alot more often on here.


----------



## Mortis (24 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l NEED ADVICE! 20TH NOV*

No problem. Rotala rotundifolia looks great when nicely pruned. I always find that the bottom less branchy bits look a bit bare after a while so use some hardcape to cover it up


----------



## Maurits (24 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l NEED ADVICE! 20TH NOV*



			
				Mortis said:
			
		

> No problem. Rotala rotundifolia looks great when nicely pruned. I always find that the bottom less branchy bits look a bit bare after a while so use some hardcape to cover it up



That's the reason why I pull them out after a few months cut the plants in half and put the top back.


----------



## chilled84 (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l NEED ADVICE! 20TH NOV*

Little update now i have my rotala in. Only been a week and there takeing nicely.


----------



## Ste.Baker80 (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 29,11,09*

Nice tank, i really like the rocks nice touch.


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Dec 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 29,11,09*

Nice work mate


----------



## chilled84 (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 29,11,09*

thanks guy, its good considering the only source of co2 is easy carn and a tetra optimat.


----------



## chilled84 (9 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 29,11,09*

Updated my pics after a long time since my last, Trimmed rotla 3 times since i first planted, But seen to be struggleing to get that tall busy effect wanted. Also all my dwarth hair grass vanished after many hours seperating and planting, But i wont be beaten, I wish plant some again. Its growing slowly but nicely without presurised co2, shows you can get great results useing EI and easy carbo. If you have any ideas on how i can get my stems to realy bush out tall and thick, Please advice me,


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (9 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

Chilled 

Spot on mate - give yourself a pat on the back - looks grt.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## chilled84 (9 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

Thanks mate, Im still not happy about the thickit look im after, The rotala just isnt doing the jungle look im after on right and left back sides.

But im chuffed to have a comment from an underdog like yaself!


----------



## chilled84 (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

I had a thought to asist me with keeping note on my ppm co2 levels, Is it possible for me to still use drop checker if im only running easy carbo? Would it actually work?


----------



## Garuf (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

No, there's no way of actually measuring levels using a liquid co2 supliment.


----------



## Garuf (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

Also, if you want the rotalla bush effect you'll have to sacrifise all those floaters to get light to them. Floaters are normally used to limit light in algae tanks, all your plants won't really mind the extra light, rotalla gets leggy with poor light, does yours seem leggy?


----------



## chilled84 (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

I got rid ov that lot of floating plants about a week ago and now have just 8 plantlits ontop. I have seen a change, They were very leggy before, But still growing very slow and thin.


----------



## Garuf (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

That just screams lack of co2 to me, they will take time to bulk out though. Slowly slowly.


----------



## chilled84 (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

Well i know i have lack of co2, but what can you do if you simply cant afford presurised, Im just dealing with what i have in reach, wich is easycarbo, Im doseing all i can dose too without ill effects. I know its slow, But in the end of the day im in no rush to finish. Maybe that day will come when i have that pressurised co2 kit and i can start growing whatever i want realy easy, But at least this way i have learnt a large lesson in different areas i would of missed out useing pressurised straight away.


----------



## Garuf (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

What light are you using? Keep an eye on Ebay there was someone selling a JBL reg and it went for less than Â£30 the other day. The tank looks really good, is their anything under the gravel?


----------



## chilled84 (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

Under the gravel i have tetra eco complete substraight caps with gravel and about 30 tpn+ cpsules within,I am useing 2 x 30w t8s.     

 30 pounds is still at the moment far to much for me.


----------



## Garuf (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

There we go! You're in the low light bracket! No wonder you're rotalla is leggy


----------



## chilled84 (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

So conclusion is that i need more light, How can i do that with installing another light starter, 

Another starter means more power sapage of the grid. Get me, Whats the cheapest and best way to get the wattage i need? It must remain hooded my tank due to cats lol.


----------



## Garuf (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

Generally the rule goes 2wpg will grow anything. Or two t5's with reflectors will grow anything. Either or really. The second you up your light you up ferts and Co2 demands and ferts demand.


----------



## chilled84 (16 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

Im gona go down t6 route, Just had a noisey, Seems that way i can free up a plug socket too, Just gona have to try and get one now,Plus reflectors, One that will fit within a four foot hood.


----------



## chilled84 (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

GOT A SLIGHT PROBLEM, WOKEN UP TO A SPOT OF GREEN SPOT ON MY TANK. NOT HAPPY TO SAY THE LEAST. I HAVE SINCE STARTING DOSEING EI, BE ADMITING LEVELS OF

SUNDAY
1TSP KNO3
HALF OV 1,4TH KHPO4
1TSP MGS04

MONDAY
TRACE

ETC ROTATEING WITH REST ON FRIDAY,SATURDAY

DOSEING EASY CARBO EACH DAY, WITH 9 HOURS LIGHT EACH DAY.

BEEN DOSEING SMALLER DOSEING OF EI DUE TO FIRST COUPLE OF WEEKS INTRODUCTION. DUE TO DOSE FULL AMOUNT FROM TODAY. DO YOU RECKON ONCE I DO SO THE GREEN SPOT WILL GO DUE TO INCREASED PO4?

FLOW IS GREAT AS I HAVE TWO EXSTERNALS RUNNING FLUVAL 205 X 2


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

Chilled bud, hope you're good...

Time to save those pennies imo and get some pressurised co2. I know funding is tight, especially this time of year straight after Christmas, but you really will not regret it mate. 

Until then, I'd lay off the liquid co2 and lay off water changes. Reduce lighting to 6 or 7 hours and reduce the amount of ferts you dose.

Increasing the lighting is a mistake too - get co2 and master it before even thinking about extra lighting, or you'll end up in a right mess.


----------



## chilled84 (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

I have decided to keep to my 60watts total, I realy cannot aford pressurises co2 mate, I realy cant. Whats wrounge with the liquid carbon, and ferts? and i only water change once a week on sundays.


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l UPDATED 08/01/10*

EI is based on 3-4wpg with around 30ppm+ of co2. So dosing full or even half EI isn't needed. The plants simply can't use that much ferts throughout the week.

Liquid Carbon on a tank this size isn't enough imo. You'll probably kill all livestock before you reach the equivalent of 30ppm on just liquid carbon, and as plant mass increases or decreases with pruning, your co2 levels will be inconsistent which will lead to more problems. Water changes will also bring inconsistent co2 levels as tap water generally contains high levels of dissolved co2.

Converting to low tech solves these problems - no water changes means your co2 levels withing the tank stay stable at around 8-12ppm. With a lower light level this is perfect. Yes, growth slows down, but you are rewarded in other ways - not having to do 120litre water changes each week for a start!  As for ferts, watch your plants and dose only when needed. You could probably use less than 1/4 of weekly EI each month on a low tech tank.


----------



## chilled84 (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

Now thats what i wanted to read, Thanks mate. And seeing my plants are growing its all makes sense. If i want to continue forward i realy do need that presurised co2! i just cant afford. So what would you suggest i do ferts wise? Numbers please. Should i still dose easy carb? I have already hit one light out, Im now running 30 watts at mo. I was changeing water at 1/4th amounts.


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

Numbers... err.. a pinch of this and a pinch of that basically  I wouldn't worry about it too much at this stage.

Stop liquid carbon altogether. Adding it means there is a need to do water changes. 

Aaron North recently changed his tank to a low tech, so it might be worth asking him for some advice too.


----------



## chilled84 (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

why did he do that? I see your point on the carbo but wont my plants be effected if i start doseing smaller levels and no co2?


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

It might take them a few days to adapt, but they should be fine.

I think Aaron changed to low tech as its easier to maintain. Cheaper too.


----------



## OllieNZ (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

Hey Chilled
Im running my 4ft 150l as a low tech 
36w t8 with a good reflector
dosing once a week- every 2 weeks depending on how the plants look: 
1/8-1/4tsp of KNO3 
1/16-1/8 of K2PO4
1/4 tsp Seachem Equilbrium for extra K and traces
No water changes just topping off as required.
Growth will be slow my ludwigia repens (hope my latin is correct) grew 2-3 cms a week
Have a read of this http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/433-Non-CO2-methods
it should help.

Regards

Ollie


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

I didnt go completley low tech (i still use pressurized CO2)  because I couldnt keep up with the 50% water changes every week, it didnt do much harm but I didnt see the point in it being half decent when there is the option of low tech, so I halfed the lighting, and now do 50% every month and it is going well. I have noticed an improvment in my echinodorus after just 3 weeks. (havent done my first water change yet lol). 
There is BBA on just one leaf so I trimmed that off and fingers crossed I havent seen anything else.
Standard EI mixture, but i cut down from adding the nutrients 3x per week to once a week.
That is all you will need to do aswell.

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## chilled84 (17 Jan 2010)

*Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

so whats your routine weekly/monthley in writen,

Could you write it all for me, Measurements in EI, water change amounts, when you do these/days you do these.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

Chilli baby

Bare bone costing for Co2 equipment.

F.Ext = 24.95
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2kg-Co2-Fire-Exti ... 1e59f4f62c

Co2 Regulator = 52.80
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Solenoid-Regu ... 335918ea17

Co2 tubing = 3.95
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rhinox-CO2-Proof- ... 3a4fb716d0

Co2 Diffuser = 7.90
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Spiro-3K-Co2-Diff ... 3ca8a246e7

All in all Â£89.60.

The F.E / Reg is from the U.K the diffuser / piping from Japan / China.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## chilled84 (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

wow, incredible mate. Cant beleave some guys here, You go the whole hog to help out, Im flatterd with your kindness all of you! Its truly apreciated!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> wow, incredible mate. Cant beleave some guys here, You go the whole hog to help out, Im flatterd with your kindness all of you! Its truly apreciated!




Chilli baby
When a mate needs help - we are here to "HELP"   

Regards
paul.


----------



## chilled84 (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

I am glad about it. If it wasnt for some guys i would be in a world of mess.


----------



## Garuf (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

I've got some spare parts you can have for postage, I'll email you once I get to where my stuff is. i've got a diffuser with built in drop checker you can have for a few quid.


----------



## Garuf (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

I reckon you can save even more money on the regulator too using a welding reg and a needle valve, supercoley would be the one to ask.


----------



## chilled84 (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

Im not sure if a defuser and drop checker all in one would be a good idea would it??


----------



## Garuf (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

BUBBLE COUNTER! I meant bubble counter! Sorry!


----------



## chilled84 (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

hahaha,   garuf


----------



## chilled84 (18 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

I realy want to go high tec lol, Can i realy get the look i want low tec? Jungle?


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> I realy want to go high tec lol, Can i realy get the look i want low tec? Jungle?



Mines a jungle, albeit i started of high tech lol. It will just take longer thats all.

KNO3 35g > 500ml > 40ml x1 per week
KH2PO4 5g > 500ml > 40ml x1 per week
Trace 25g > 500ml > 40ml x1 per week

Usually done on a sunday/ monday but it doesnt matter when really.

50% water change per month.

When it was high tech, change the doses to x3 per week & water change to 50% weekly.


----------



## chilled84 (18 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THIS IN SPOONS?
KNO3 35g > 500ml > 40ml x1 per week
KH2PO4 5g > 500ml > 40ml x1 per week
Trace 25g > 500ml > 40ml x1 per week
THIS WHAT I WAS DOING BEFORE LOL
------>doses to x3 per week & water change to 50% weekly


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6tsp KNO3
3/4tsp KH2PO4
4tsp trace


----------



## mr. luke (18 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 day 2. Finaly, 4ft 238l tank*

Looking good 






			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> trust me, it is all down hill! steves right, i started with a 120L, then went to 240L and now a bigger one is 'curing' courtesy of Aquariums ltd. It starts getting really expensive when substrate alone is costing over Â£100
> all this for some fish eh?



You think that's bad......
Me my girlfriend and our best friend are planing on moving out in november of this year, and im stripping down my 600l with a view to set that up as a low tech iwagumi style scape..... Im dreading that substrate bill


----------



## chilled84 (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

yahoooo Got myself a Co2 presurised kit! woop woop. Profi 1 with extra 500gbottle, used once by a guy who had it to high and killed his fish and was so scared that he never used it agian, 60 pounds! Bargain, Cant waite!


----------



## Nelson (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

got there in the end  .get yourself an FE,it will work out cheaper.
goodluck.


----------



## chilled84 (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

will the FE fit??


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

Yup. all the fixtures are the same so that fittings are universal and avoid dangers situations like cross threading or lose fits.


----------



## chilled84 (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

are u telling me to avoid it?? i need a solinoid now.


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

Nope, I'm telling you fireextinguishers are the way to go! It's what I use. Solenoids are pretty cheap, I think mine was about Â£12.


----------



## chilled84 (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

can u point me in a direction for one, as im not wanting to set it every day.


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

You just use a timer (I prefer digital but don't actually use them atm) and the solenoid, ebays the cheapest as always.


----------



## chilled84 (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

all the ones i seen are about 40 plus.


----------



## JamesM (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

Look for a German solenoid as use a Euro plug adapter. It'll still cost you Â£30 odd, but well worth it. And yup, as Garuf said, FE's will fit that Regulator and save you lots of cash.


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

Hmmm
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Nachtabschalt ... 20af31e9a2


----------



## JamesM (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Nachtabschalt ... 20af31e9a2


That's the one! Bargain price atm too.. Brilliant solenoid imo.


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

I use that one too, it's absolutely brilliant. Not once had an issue. The aquatic magic one I had to rebuild because it was shorting itself and making a massive hum.


----------



## JamesM (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

Yes, I've had to rebuild 2 AquaticMagic solenoids because the springs they use are too soft and break.


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

I used a AM reg for a while and It gave me no end of trouble with leaks, I suppose you get what you pay for.


----------



## chilled84 (30 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

Whats your thoughts on the spiral defuser ladder type thing? Should i change it?


----------



## chilled84 (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*

When i set my bubble rate, Do i each day without a solinoid have to set the bubble rate? Or do i leave it as it is and just close the bottle valve?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CALLING ALL BRAINS!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> When i set my bubble rate, Do i each day without a solinoid have to set the bubble rate? Or do i leave it as it is and just close the bottle valve?



Chilli 

Set your bubble rate and leave it [*]alone[*] - just open / close the valve on the bottle. The only time you will adjust the needle valve is when you want to increase / decrease your BPS which is dependant on the colouration of your DC.

Regards
paul.


----------



## JamesM (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

Yeah, leave it on 24/7. Trying to manually turn it off every night will cause no end of problems.


----------



## chilled84 (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

wicked, Im gona start at 1 bps until i understand, Ill just open and close bottle valve each night and day.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> wicked, Im gona start at 1 bps until i understand, Ill just open and close bottle valve each night and day.




Do you have a needle control valve between the regulator / sprial ladder or is the needle valve on the regulator.

Like the attached 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Needle-Valve- ... 3a4fb778ba

or 






Paul.


----------



## chilled84 (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

its like the pic, But without solinoid.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> its like the pic, But without solinoid.



Chilli 

With the size of your tank and with the quantity of plants you have I would start at 3 Bps, you have seen picyies of mine and I am running @ approx 6 bps - is going in quicker than I can count it. You must keep your eye on the DC's assuming you have some dotted around the tank. When reviewing them for colouration, take them out of the tank as whilst they are within the water the colour is not true - lime green under water will be yellow out of the water. 

Regards
Paul.


----------



## chilled84 (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

i have a drop checker but have no khd4 solution at mo. and im gona buy some more drop checkers.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> i have a drop checker but have no khd4 solution at mo. and im gona buy some more drop checkers.




I have three of these - there ok and the Co2 solutions ok too.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Drop-Checker-CO2- ... 4ceb794126

Regards
Paul.


----------



## chilled84 (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

it does not show khd2?? solution included?? i have the regent and dropchecker, just no khd2??


----------



## Simon D (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> it does not show khd2?? solution included?? i have the regent and dropchecker, just no khd2??


You need 4dkh water not khd2, this is not supplied with the D/C and reagent.

AE supply this, check out his link....

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=3979


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> it does not show khd2?? solution included?? i have the regent and dropchecker, just no khd2??



Chilli

There is no 4dkh solution with this purchase - you will have to buy some - Stu (Hazeljane) bought some of AE own brand - viewtopic.php?f=37&t=9505 and he was having trouble with it - it was not turning from Blue to Green / Yellow.

Regards
paul.


----------



## chilled84 (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

I have bought some from AE, just before reading these comments. O god i hope it works for me!


----------



## Simon D (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

Your welcome to the advice even if you didn't need it eventually!


----------



## chilled84 (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*



			
				Simon D said:
			
		

> Your welcome to the advice even if you didn't need it eventually!



What? I dont understand what you are trying to get across?


----------



## chilled84 (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

Great! Went for a little shop today for ferts and found out that fluid sensor dont seem to work!??!?!?!? Also i need to find  solinoid!!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Great! Went for a little shop today for ferts and found out that fluid sensor dont seem to work!??!?!?!? Also i need to find  solinoid!!




PM sent to you regarding a solenoid valve - did you see it.

Regards
paul.


----------



## chilled84 (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

Yes i did see that one, I didnt like the fct tht you can get it for 20 pounds new and withing the description it exsplains that it does have a buzzing noise when in action, So im asumeing that they buzz more than you average ones, Im also concerned how long they will last for at that price, I just dont want to come home to prblems if it fails me. I have just starting useing Presurised co2 after a long time saveing for a kit that i luckerly got secound hand! Or first hand if you look at the sercumstnces i recieved it. I just dont want any problems!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Yes i did see that one, I didnt like the fct tht you can get it for 20 pounds new and withing the description it exsplains that it does have a buzzing noise when in action, So im asumeing that they buzz more than you average ones, Im also concerned how long they will last for at that price, I just dont want to come home to prblems if it fails me. I have just starting useing Presurised co2 after a long time saveing for a kit that i luckerly got secound hand! Or first hand if you look at the sercumstnces i recieved it. I just dont want any problems!



Here is a picture of mine which is the same as the one that is for sale, mine was second hand and it does not make any noise at all apart from a dull thud when the timer switches it on / off extactly the same as my JBL solenoid.






Regards
paul.


----------



## chilled84 (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

Well ill eat my words, Im going to see if i can get one. Give it a go.


----------



## Simon D (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Simon D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not trying to get anything across, just pleased to be able to help!


----------



## chilled84 (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

O ok, hehe I understand.


----------



## chilled84 (4 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CO2 HELP PLEASE!*

Little update, had co2 for three days now. So happy.   Best move i have made getting presurised, Took a while, But well worth the waite, But at least i learnt other ways of growing without presurised.


----------



## chilled84 (4 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 3 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

Realy want to get a nice thick backround, any uggestions.


----------



## Spanerman (4 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 3 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

As in a background for the rear of the glass?

I used a piece of black A1 mounting board/card. taped it on, its thick and sturdy.

Sam.


----------



## chilled84 (4 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 3 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

No not that kind of backround, I like that how it is, I ment a plant for the backround other than rotala rotundafolia


----------



## Spanerman (4 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 3 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

Ahh ok, i cant realy help you there lol 

Sam.


----------



## chilled84 (4 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 3 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

haha sam u (spanner) he he all good fun, Thats for your input nyway mate.


----------



## chilled84 (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 4 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

Added co2 for first time on the 1st of feb 2010, Its all new to me presurised co2 but im going to learn, Seems already to be working as my E.Acularis is growing at an exstreme rate and with such colour.


----------



## Jase (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 4 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

Hi chilled,

Good news that you're getting better growth   

The plants look good in your latest pics, but I think the tank would benefit from having a background, even if it's just a black piece of card.


----------



## chilled84 (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 4 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

I got to disagree, I love the fct i can see right through to the wall behind, its gives an endless feeling. Specialy at night.


----------



## Jase (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 4 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

This is true with my large tank also, I have no background. At the end of the day, we are the ones looking at our tanks at home so that is all that matters


----------



## chilled84 (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 4 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*



> At the end of the day, we are the ones looking at our tanks at home so that is all that matters  :thumbup


TOTALLY!


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 4 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Added co2 for first time on the 1st of feb 2010, Its all new to me presurised co2 but im going to learn, Seems already to be working as my E.Acularis is growing at an exstreme rate and with such colour.


Make sure you add enough nutrients too, if not you will see the opposite happen in a couple of weeks.


----------



## chilled84 (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 4 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

Im dose ei, going to increase at some point the ei.


----------



## chilled84 (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 4 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

Thanks to TBRO for some cuttings my tank is looking amazing! Thanks mate and thanks UKAPS for being here. Donation being made!  
Im well happy with it. Cant waite until wednesday when i get co2 refill.
Comments welcome.


----------



## JamesM (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 4 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

Coming on great bud... give the grass a heavy trim and it will encourage more runners to create a thick lawn


----------



## chilled84 (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238 4 DAYS WITH CO2 NEW PICS*

i have given it a trim once last wednesday lol. Grows so fast.


----------



## TBRO (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 21st feb*

Looking good, make sure the frog-bit does not take up too much light! The more light the stems get the more bushy you can get them (with trimming) T


----------



## chilled84 (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 21st feb*

Hell i cant waite. I have the frogbit there at moment to cut light down due to no co2 due to run out lol. until wednesday at least, Thanks again mate. Whats yours like now? Comeing on well?


----------



## chilled84 (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 21st feb*

Anybody interested in my floating ofender? its a large anubius if you can see in my pics. Pm me an offer.


----------



## chilled84 (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 21st feb*

Just had a trim and added some nice HC from timme278, cheers buddy   Got my CO2 refil today too and also added a second dropchecker to the left to check flow. Can finallt get rid of some frogbit now and let the light in. Any takers for the frogbit?


----------



## chilled84 (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> looks good ! nice collection of plants there. what filtration do u use ?



pafe 1 says filtration, its 2x fluval 205's


----------



## Nelson (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*

this is turning into quite a stunning tank  .
well done chilled  .


----------



## chilled84 (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> this is turning into quite a stunning tank  .
> well done chilled  .


Thanks mate. It is takeing a long time, but it is massive!   I spent ages without co2.


----------



## andyh (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*

Hey Chilled!

Your tank is really coming along now, loads of healthy looking plants in there!

How is the Staurogyne?

Andy


----------



## chilled84 (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Hey Chilled!
> 
> Your tank is really coming along now, loads of healthy looking plants in there!
> 
> ...



got to say that the starogyn is still remaining very small, its very strange.


----------



## chilled84 (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*

For some strange reason my plants have been vanishing slowly, My rotala again seems to be becomeing very non bushy after pruning, I just cant seem to get my plants to grow arghhhhh! its anoying, I have been dose EI too wich should put my plants on fire. I have presurised co2 running aswell. I just cant get my head round it.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*

arh - your back - are you OK -   

I have also found that some of my go into a dormont period of time, then they come back growing steady - I surpose you cannot expect them to grow all the time - 24/7 - 365.

Regards
paul.


----------



## chilled84 (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*



			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> arh - your back - are you OK -
> 
> I have also found that some of my go into a dormont period of time, then they come back growing steady - I surpose you cannot expect them to grow all the time - 24/7 - 365.
> 
> ...


Yeah im back mate, have truble getting the net at mo so i use a friends when i can. I suppose ur right there, maybe they are just asleep.   I kinda hope so because i just about get there and then the plants seem to vanish.


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*

Are they dying off?  Anything that might be eating/damaging the plants?  I had issues with apple snails.  I bought the wrong type and it took me a while to realise that the little buggers were munching the base of the stems and killing everything off


----------



## chilled84 (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Are they dying off?  Anything that might be eating/damaging the plants?  I had issues with apple snails.  I bought the wrong type and it took me a while to realise that the little buggers were munching the base of the stems and killing everything off



I do have a brislenose plec, Would that be killing them?


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*

I've not kept BN's myself, but I have a feeling they're one of those fish that - if they take a fancy to your plants - can sometimes be a problem.  Someone may correct me on that though


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chilli
Have a read at the attached thread: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5433#p60018

Regards
Paul.


----------



## chilled84 (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*



			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o god, not looking to good for the plec, i like him too.


----------



## chilled84 (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*



			
				BAE said:
			
		

> cool



just cool, you trying to get posts up so you can sell??


----------



## chilled84 (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*

My amano shrimp are pregnant! I have two females i have seen that are pregnant, two weeks so far, I need to get my hands on a nice small tank to try and raise some young ones!   Anyone help?


----------



## JamesM (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*

They'll need a close to full salt water setup to breed bud... Google is your friend there :text-search:


----------



## chilled84 (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> They'll need a close to full salt water setup to breed bud... Google is your friend there :text-search:


They have already bred! I have two females carrying a full load beneath them.


----------



## JamesM (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*

BREEDING: The caridina japonica larvae won't survive in a fresh water tank. They need brackish water during the first weeks. In nature, they get carried downstream after hatching. This is obviously impossible in a tank, so you'll just have to improvise. One method is to put the mother into a separate tank until the larvae hatch, then remove her and gradually raise the salinity (your basic cooking salt will do) to about 17 grammes per litre. You can also prepare the nursery tank in advance and just suck the larvae out with a hose. An easy way to do this is to switch off the lights and lure them to one corner of the tank via a flashlight. I've heard yeast is a very good starter food. Once the fry has grown up past the larvae stage you can just put them back in a fresh water tank. They won't mind the change at all. As far as I know, the fertilization of the eggs takes place while they're still inside the ovary. The mother will later carry the eggs around on her belly for protection. You can easily discern them, they have a greyish colour, a bit like caviar. Happy shrimp nursing!

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_shrimp.php


----------



## chilled84 (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> BREEDING: The caridina japonica larvae won't survive in a fresh water tank. They need brackish water during the first weeks. In nature, they get carried downstream after hatching. This is obviously impossible in a tank, so you'll just have to improvise. One method is to put the mother into a separate tank until the larvae hatch, then remove her and gradually raise the salinity (your basic cooking salt will do) to about 17 grammes per litre. You can also prepare the nursery tank in advance and just suck the larvae out with a hose. An easy way to do this is to switch off the lights and lure them to one corner of the tank via a flashlight. I've heard yeast is a very good starter food. Once the fry has grown up past the larvae stage you can just put them back in a fresh water tank. They won't mind the change at all. As far as I know, the fertilization of the eggs takes place while they're still inside the ovary. The mother will later carry the eggs around on her belly for protection. You can easily discern them, they have a greyish colour, a bit like caviar. Happy shrimp nursing!
> 
> http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_shrimp.php


Just need a small tank now.   Thanks bud.


----------



## chilled84 (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*

Got mysellf some new lights today. Bought myself 2 rena twin 30watt lights of johnnypy, Thanks mate  

now i have 130watts at my fingertips! yipee. Now i need to figure out EI to match and how much co2 in bubbles per sec! Game on rotala, Game on! I will get you rotala!


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

Go for it Chilli   Hope the NO3 turned up Ok mate!


----------



## chilled84 (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Go for it Chilli   Hope the NO3 turned up Ok mate!


Its not here yet. Maybe tomo, Gona need it!


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

That sucks!  I sent it first class   Mind, I just stuck a first class stamp on it..  Maybe I should of put 2 on?


----------



## chilled84 (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> That sucks!  I sent it first class   Mind, I just stuck a first class stamp on it..  Maybe I should of put 2 on?


haha, was it in a tub? If they open it, And see my adress they may think its drugs lol and come knocking on my door lol.


----------



## chilled84 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 26th April*

Ok, so now i have my final layout and im very happy with it. Time to ajust ferts and co2 bps to match! I realy excited now, and can see the jungle effect i have always dreamed of comeing together. All this would not be possible if UKAPS was never here, Thanks UKAPS. It also would not have turned out like this without its members too. 

A big thanks to all that have contributed on here to this scape. You know who you are.  

Comments people. Advice too.


----------



## chilled84 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*


----------



## samc (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

looking good chilled  

the reds add a nice contrast


----------



## chilled84 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> looking good chilled
> 
> the reds add a nice contrast


Just got to figure out how to keep one of them plants red! Tbro will hopefully know!


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

killer chilled.  

what type of lilly is that you have?


----------



## chilled84 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> killer chilled.
> 
> what type of lilly is that you have?


wich one? the one on the right i grew from a bulb i found in a plant  recieved, and the red beauties i have had since i first started last yr, tiger.


----------



## JamesM (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

Looking good Chilly


----------



## chilled84 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Looking good Chilly


Thanks mate, seriousely thou this to me would not be possible without ukaps and its members! credit to thr forum!


----------



## Nelson (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

looking good chilli  .glad you've finally taken all them floaters out so some light gets in there.


----------



## chilled84 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> looking good chilli  .glad you've finally taken all them floaters out so some light gets in there.


Yeah, good move that weas! Got new light too now, 130 watts now. Still low but better than before, just need to master EI and co2 bps!


----------



## chilled84 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

Whats the best way to keep the red in the stems at the rear? 

Just wanna know what you do to get such vivid colors and reds withing some plants.

TBRO i know you know the answer buddy.


----------



## TBRO (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

I think you mean the ludwigia repens, which grows red as long as there is enough light. My tank has 4 x 39 W  - T 5 s, CO2 is about 3 bps so that the DC is lime green. I dose 5 ml of TPN + a day, well until I ran out recently....


----------



## chilled84 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 28th April*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> I think you mean the ludwigia repens, which grows red as long as there is enough light. My tank has 4 x 39 W  - T 5 s, CO2 is about 3 bps so that the DC is lime green. I dose 5 ml of TPN + a day, well until I ran out recently....



is that al it takes? how deep is is yout tank tbro? Mines 2ft deep. running 4 x 30w


----------



## TBRO (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

It's 70 cm, so you should manage in your tank especially with stems that will reach near to the light.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> is that al it takes?



unfortunately, no. some plants lend themselves to red, some dont. the classic example of this is rotala sp. no one has the answer to this.


----------



## chilled84 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> It's 70 cm, so you should manage in your tank especially with stems that will reach near to the light.


I have noticed the stems that reach super close to surface do go more red.


----------



## chilled84 (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 25th feb*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> BREEDING: The caridina japonica larvae won't survive in a fresh water tank. They need brackish water during the first weeks. In nature, they get carried downstream after hatching. This is obviously impossible in a tank, so you'll just have to improvise. One method is to put the mother into a separate tank until the larvae hatch, then remove her and gradually raise the salinity (your basic cooking salt will do) to about 17 grammes per litre. You can also prepare the nursery tank in advance and just suck the larvae out with a hose. An easy way to do this is to switch off the lights and lure them to one corner of the tank via a flashlight. I've heard yeast is a very good starter food. Once the fry has grown up past the larvae stage you can just put them back in a fresh water tank. They won't mind the change at all. As far as I know, the fertilization of the eggs takes place while they're still inside the ovary. The mother will later carry the eggs around on her belly for protection. You can easily discern them, they have a greyish colour, a bit like caviar. Happy shrimp nursing!
> 
> http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_shrimp.php




Can i transfer water from my tank to the smaller holding tank, and then when ready, add the salt to this? after removeing the adult. :?:


----------



## chilled84 (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

?? Nothing ??


----------



## JamesM (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

I have no idea Chilly.. never tried it.. Have a Google around, I'm sure you'll find something


----------



## chilled84 (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> I have no idea Chilly.. never tried it.. Have a Google around, I'm sure you'll find something


what salt? table salt, or is that blond.


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

I suspect Marine salt would be best, but that is an educated guess   If you can't find specific salt requirements while searching about shrimp, try researching brackish in general


----------



## altaaffe (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

Like the tank Chilled - looking good   

As for breeding the shrimp, I set up a 60 litre using sea water ready but then was overtaken by events before I could finish the project but I was using this article as a base.

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm


----------



## chilled84 (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 29th April*



			
				altaaffe said:
			
		

> Like the tank Chilled - looking good
> 
> As for breeding the shrimp, I set up a 60 litre using sea water ready but then was overtaken by events before I could finish the project but I was using this article as a base.
> 
> http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm


Thanks altaffe, got myself a 30cm for 5 pounds at boot sale, trying to get my females to give birth.


----------



## Garuf (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*

Just be patient! They'll drop as and when they feel the need. Anecdotal observations suggest feeding them up just how people do with fish helps increase success rates.


----------



## chilled84 (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 24th April*







Waterchange Pearling, Yummy, So fun to watch.







And my new lighting within the hood.


And to think all that came from this and help from UKAPS! Fantastic!


----------



## Garuf (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 29th April*

Such a good change, that first picture shows such improvement, even the aquascaping has evolved marvelously.


----------



## chilled84 (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 29th April*






Finaly she has let her eggs go, time to get all salty! lol

If im sucessfull is there any takers at a pound a piece plus postage?


----------



## chilled84 (30 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 29th April SHRIMP P*

Excited!


----------



## Garuf (30 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 29th April SHRIMP P*

how are you raising the salinity, I've been reading about breeding amanos and was under the impression only infertile eggs were dropped as eggs where as the female will fan and release zoa's rather than eggs if they were fertile? Dusko has a very good read on breeding them on his blog and I suggest it's much simpler than we give credit for.


----------



## chilled84 (30 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 29th April SHRIMP P*

Decided tonight while trimming, to add a few pieces of manzy on the right hand side, thoughts people.


----------



## Nelson (30 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 29th April SHRIMP P*

yeah.really liking the manzi  .got any more.


----------



## chilled84 (30 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 29th April SHRIMP P*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> yeah.really liking the manzi  .



Cheers, Kinda hope my rotala with bust out and rap around it leaveing it protrudeing through. I HOPE!


----------



## chilled84 (31 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 29th April SHRIMP P*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> yeah.really liking the manzi  .got any more.



sorry nelson, i dont have any more manzi, That was bought of timmi a whiole back on here, Not a big amount, what you see is what i had. Im waiting for some to come up for sale on here.


----------



## Nelson (31 Mar 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*

 .i've got some.i meant a bit more in your tank would look good.


----------



## chilled84 (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*

CONFUSED MOMENT,

I have noticed that even with my new t8 4 x 30w lights that i seem to have dark rear corners withing the tank?? How can i prevent this?? I also seem still to be haveing slow growing rotala compared to most others, Any ideas why this is?


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*

dude, what's the tank size? same me trawling....


----------



## chilled84 (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> dude, what's the tank size? same me trawling....


4ft by 2ft tall 18 or so deep.

4 x 30w 8 hours a day

EI doseong

5 bps presurised.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*

ok, i'm unfamiliar with T8 but with T 5...24w is 60cm wide, 39w is 90, 54w is 120 or there abouts.

if T8 is the same size, you may need to 'spread' them evenly across the tank?


----------



## chilled84 (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> ok, i'm unfamiliar with T8 but with T 5...24w is 60cm wide, 39w is 90, 54w is 120 or there abouts.
> 
> if T8 is the same size, you may need to 'spread' them evenly across the tank?








This is the setup, they stretch right across the top, cant move em any more, how about ferts for that size? would that effect growth speed? Or is it my spirel difuser?


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*

there shining through glass right? this may hinder some light. with these being t8 you'll be getting less light than expected.

I can see 4 tubes I think, stagger them.   I wouldn't dose the 'full' EI dosing for that size tank, with that light. spiral diffusers IME are not great on such a big tank I'm afraid to say....Glass, or better still in line.


----------



## chilled84 (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> there shining through glass right? this may hinder some light. with these being t8 you'll be getting less light than expected.
> 
> I can see 4 tubes I think, stagger them.   I wouldn't dose the 'full' EI dosing for that size tank, with that light. spiral diffusers IME are not great on such a big tank I'm afraid to say....Glass, or better still in line.



Yeah it through glass as i dont think electric and water mix, i have cats so lid has to stay. Im also gota watch funds but would love to try glass difuser or inline.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*

im sure i install those lights into peoples kitchens in highrise estates in southlondon? haha

very very veeeeery nice tank.


----------



## chilled84 (4 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 5th April*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> im sure i install those lights into peoples kitchens in highrise estates in southlondon? haha
> 
> very very veeeeery nice tank.



Im sure you possibly do, t8s are very popular, But mine are RENA and im sure they dont mate household light fittings. Thanks for comment thou, whether you have thread my journal on the other hand is a question for another day.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*

I posted the comment and was working my way through. 

They are literally identical.The base which houses the electrics is the same to the eye. I wonder if Icould use the ones from work for a new tank im planning.


----------



## chilled84 (4 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> I posted the comment and was working my way through.
> 
> They are literally identical.The base which houses the electrics is the same to the eye. I wonder if Icould use the ones from work for a new tank im planning.



No doubt about it, you can defo use them but i would advise waterproofing them.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*

Yes I could defonatly see some waterproofing needed. After twisting and pulling the tube you pull the end caps off and undo a few screws and then the metal cover pops of, theres no reason after attaching a cord for a plug socket i'd need to go back into it so maybe I could silicone it up. I'll look into it'll defo save abit of money.

After a good read I just want to say WOW!! The tranformation from your 1st scape to how it now is amazing  its good at the beggining but it was lacking the 'smack in the face' ive felt from a few other journals but now! its actually one of the better scapes, i realy love the tiger lotusness of the tank haha.

  

Regards Ryan.


----------



## chilled84 (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 30tth April*

Realy butcherd my stems last nig. There now looking very sad, but i know its the norm and should not panic, I just cant help it. lol. I just hate the part between the cut and the growing. That dormant stage until they send of new side shoots. I relax when i strt to see them side shoots.

Keep reminding myself, I have to trim to get them to bush out. I have to trim to get them to bush out. I have to trim to get them to bush out. I have to trim to get them to bush out.


----------



## chilled84 (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 15th April*

Ok, so here she is at many many weeks of co2, and thanks to steve i now have a rhinox 5000 wich is much better than a spiral difuser from jbl. Seen much improvements, and thanks to ceg i have up the EI with better results, waiting on rhinox bubble checker to arive, But apart from that im content at moment. Thoughts please!


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 15th April*

That looks really nice mate, your persistence has clearly paid off!


----------



## chilled84 (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l updated 15th April*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> That looks really nice mate, your persistence has clearly paid off!




Going to have to be more persistant thou as im still not happy with the hight and the rotala, I want my scape to go high and roll over fropm each side, Like and area around me where i drive. Its a road in the countryside that cuts through a hill side and has trees right ocer it like a tunnel. Thats what im aiming for but cant seem to get.


----------



## chilled84 (20 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CLOSEING DATE DRAWING NEAR*

Couple on pics of tank today as the rescape draws close.
Link to new journal http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=11009


----------



## chilled84 (20 Apr 2010)

*Re: Journal 2 . Finaly, 4ft 238l CLOSEING DATE DRAWING NEAR*

*Please visit my link to my new journal. Many thanks ALL at UKAPS*


----------



## chilled84 (1 May 2010)

Closeing down today for rescape! Check out my new journal soon for pics! Long day ahead!


----------

